# Georgia mini meet



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

On march 24th i am hosting a meet at my house in Buford Georgia. Iv got a few people coming and have room for some more folks. If your interested please pm me for contact info. Its on a saturday and starts at 7pm. Food and drinks will be provided but alchohol youl have to bring yourself. If you have things to sell or trade bring them too....ill have some stuff myself. Hope to see ya here.

Brian S.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

If anyones interested, Ott and I are going to ABG before the meet...should be a good way to pregame.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic frogs said:


> On march 24th i am hosting a meet at my house in Buford Georgia. Iv got a few people coming and have room for some more folks. If your interested please pm me for contact info. Its on a saturday and starts at 7pm. Food and drinks will be provided but alchohol youl have to bring yourself. If you have things to sell or trade bring them too....ill have some stuff myself. Hope to see ya here.
> 
> Brian S.


Wish I could be there!! I'll catch you guys the next time.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Wish I could be there, but that is a rough weekend for me. Next time!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A big thank you to Brian and Stephanie for opening up their home to us. A great time was had by all. Such a cool collection, the Iquitos were gorgeous (all the frogs were great)! Dave and Amy brought a giant menagerie of bugs, added a few new feeders to my arsenal. Can't wait for the next meet...or GA aquarium trip


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Wish I could have made it, I just have been super busy getting this house together.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

You gotta come next time Tray...Happy belated birthday bud!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Field. Did you get anything nice yesterday?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

